# Hiiya from upstate NY



## wontoughcookie (Dec 6, 2007)

Hello everyone,

I am new to this website and to this forum. I am a female martial artist from upstate NY! I am currently working towards my blackbelt in Combat Hapkido and Taekwondo. Since there is so much to read, look at and do on this site I would love some recommendations from everyone regarding the best places to start!

I am very interested in hearing from other female martial artists!

Thanks!

Casey (wontoughcookie)
http://cafepress.com/wontoughcookie


----------



## MJS (Dec 6, 2007)

Welcome to Martial Talk! 

Mike


----------



## Catalyst (Dec 6, 2007)

Greetings, Enjoy your stay at Martial Talk.


----------



## Kreth (Dec 6, 2007)

Another upstate NYer. We're taking over! Welcome to MT.


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 6, 2007)

Welcome Kacey and happy posting


----------



## 14 Kempo (Dec 6, 2007)

Hello Casey and welcome to MartialTalk ... enjoy!


----------



## KempoGuy06 (Dec 6, 2007)

welcome to MT

B


----------



## arnisador (Dec 6, 2007)

Welcome! I'm originally from upstate NY myself.


----------



## newGuy12 (Dec 6, 2007)

Hello!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 6, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Dec 6, 2007)

Welcome to MT and enjoy!

Jeff


----------



## stone_dragone (Dec 6, 2007)

Greetings and welcome to MT!  Whereabouts in Upstate NY are you?


----------



## IcemanSK (Dec 6, 2007)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## morph4me (Dec 6, 2007)

Hello Casey, I'm also from NY, welcome to MT.


----------



## Ping898 (Dec 6, 2007)

Welcome to MT, Casey  :wavey:

Lots of women on the board here so lots of good insights...


----------



## Steel Tiger (Dec 6, 2007)

Hi Casey.  Welcome to MT.


----------



## Kacey (Dec 6, 2007)

From a Kacey to a Casey - welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------

